# Anyone plant corn an add anything with it



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just curious if anyones planted corn then broadcasted anything over it? if so what was it and how did it do thanks in advance.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Threw rye in my 6 acres in sept. Worked well. Good green up for winter and spring.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

In some fields I will mix corn, millet,buckwheat, sorghum & sunflower. It works good for weed control. I have yet to use a planter and then broadcast on top of it.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

Have planted corn and beans together is spring, corn in spring and broadcast wheat, clover, or rape in fall, corn and brassica together in July/aug. All have done well with the right conditions. The only one that hasn't worked well has been corn/alfalfa in the spring as the alfalfa competed with the corn for moisture too much. 

Tim


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

corn and beans will work together.the beans will add some nitrogen back to the soil as the corn will use it up.
depending on the size of plot,you may want ot try stip planting.put in as small strip pf corn and then a strip of beans alternating.this can be done with clover also.then the next year rotate the strips.this way you dont use up all the nutrients and less fert is needeed.


----------



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks guys for all ur imput i really would like to put some rape in but im still un decided


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I've found that corn is like an only child, it doesn't like to share. If you are growing corn to get ears of corn you'll want to plant it alone. That said, late in the season it would be fine to broadcast some rye inbetween the rows.


----------

